# Lost and Found Forum



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

This post is intended mostly for the Buzz administrators but comments from users more than welcome. I like the Buzz and check out the posts once or twice a week. Have gotten some good info, ideas and trips here - thanks to everybody. Lately it seems that this site has become a lost and found bulletin board. Not too bad currently but at peak season, more than 50% of the posts are lost and found items. Not a huge issue but if you haven't lost or found something why would you want to see these posts. Would it make sense to encourage/enforce people to post their L&F items in the proper L&F forum instead of in the general boating/ rafting / kayaking / trip planner /etc forums? Just clutters things up with useless info. Just my opinion


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree. But how would you ensure that those L&F posters go into that forum with their posts? I suppose an admin can move them there when they are spotted, but that could be a little time consuming.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I think it's pretty cool that people are honest enough to post up found items and the owners have been found.

But I agree it could get annoying if the L&F noise exceeds the volume of good discussion.

I generally click the New Posts link, and L&F would still appear there..which works for me. If there were a L&F forum separate from Raft /Gear or Kayaking, it wouldn't hurt those subforums a bit.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Well....if you don't like to see posts from that forum you can also hide it. Just navigate to that forum, look for the "Forum Tools" and click "Ignore Forum" and you'll no longer see posts from it. You can undo it in the control panel.

I think you can still get to it the forum through the navigation bar at the top labeled "Forums"....so easy to see what you are missing.


----------



## jonas_f (May 31, 2007)

Or just start a 2018 lost and found thread...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

jgrebe said:


> This post is intended mostly for the Buzz administrators but comments from users more than welcome. I like the Buzz and check out the posts once or twice a week. Have gotten some good info, ideas and trips here - thanks to everybody. Lately it seems that this site has become a lost and found bulletin board. Not too bad currently but at peak season, more than 50% of the posts are lost and found items. Not a huge issue but if you haven't lost or found something why would you want to see these posts. Would it make sense to encourage/enforce people to post their L&F items in the proper L&F forum instead of in the general boating/ rafting / kayaking / trip planner /etc forums? Just clutters things up with useless info. Just my opinion



I try and move posts to the proper forum every day.... and people get tired of us encouraging them to do so on their own... I don't think there is any benefit to hiding the lost and found forum from the home page. Many members join the site just to use it, and it is probably one of the most viewed topics by non-members.

If you see threads placed in the improper forum please use the little red triangle button under the poster's avatar to report them to moderators and we will move them asap. Thanks.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Well....if you don't like to see posts from that forum you can also hide it. Just navigate to that forum, look for the "Forum Tools" and click "Ignore Forum" and you'll no longer see posts from it. You can undo it in the control panel.
> 
> I think you can still get to it the forum through the navigation bar at the top labeled "Forums"....so easy to see what you are missing.



Mayhem. I think you're not understanding the issue. It's not L&F posts in the L&F forum (that's what I'm trying to promote), it's L&F posts in "General Boating" and "Whitewater Rafting" and every other forum. To the point that content in those forums is dilluted by "Lost my boat shoe" posts. As I said earlier, in August I counted days when more that 50% of the posts in the General Boating forum were Lost and Found items


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

jgrebe said:


> Mayhem. I think you're not understanding the issue. It's not L&F posts in the L&F forum (that's what I'm trying to promote), it's L&F posts in "General Boating" and "Whitewater Rafting" and every other forum. To the point that content in those forums is dilluted by "Lost my boat shoe" posts. As I said earlier, in August I counted days when more that 50% of the posts in the General Boating forum were Lost and Found items


Maybe this thread should be "stickied" somewhere.....

https://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f42/please-use-the-right-forum-for-your-posts-35745.html


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

lmyers said:


> I try and move posts to the proper forum every day.... and people get tired of us encouraging them to do so on their own... I don't think there is any benefit to hiding the lost and found forum from the home page. Many members join the site just to use it, and it is probably one of the most viewed topics by non-members.
> 
> If you see threads placed in the improper forum please use the little red triangle button under the poster's avatar to report them to moderators and we will move them asap. Thanks.



I feel your pain and maybe there isn't a better way, just a suggestion.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Electric Mayhem, I owe you an apology. I didn't understand your post at first and how the home page takes info from all the forums. Tried your solution and it worked perfectly. Thanks for the tip


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I am also guilty of not reading carefully. Didn't look to see that there is already a L&F forum; I just see the posts because I click on New Posts.

Helpful to see there's an ignore forum feature. I probably won't use it, but handy to know...


----------

